# Washburn Pictures!



## Devon (Nov 9, 2009)

WOOHOO!!! I got my washburn pictures I have been so excited to recieve them So happy!! Reflecting on how PROUD I am of my girl




My beautiful Fashion love her so much;



She got 4 Top Tens and a Top 5



Thanks to Erica Killion for an amazing 2 weeks and an amazing oppurtunity; I learnt so much! "Ercia's Full Throttle" and I recieved Reserve National Champion in Youth Jr Stallion out of a pretty stiff class ; thank SO much he is one awesome little man. My eyes are all watery hard to look at this picture got myself attatched to Throttle!



So Surreal that I even got to finally go to Nationals and recieving placing was just the cherry on top:wub Now it's jus a lovely reminder recieving these photos needless to say Fashion got spoiled with treats tonight I'm a proud mom





"Erica's Full Throttle"

Reserve National Champion






"Caldwells Fashion Paige"

4x Top Ten

& Top Five


----------



## muffntuf (Nov 9, 2009)

Nice Devon - where's the pretty pony boy???


----------



## Devon (Nov 9, 2009)

muffntuf said:


> Nice Devon - where's the pretty pony boy???


He's just ASPC right now next year hardship





Here's a quick shot taken 2 weeks ago


----------



## topnotchminis (Nov 9, 2009)

Congrats on the wins!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Nov 9, 2009)

Congratulations





Bet you had a great time for sure


----------



## Leeana (Nov 9, 2009)

Woohoo Devon! They look wonderful


----------



## Nigel (Nov 10, 2009)

I miss Nationals





But it's such a great reminder having awesome photos





WOOT! for Fashion!!


----------



## MiLo Minis (Nov 11, 2009)

Congratulations on your placings Devon! Wonderful photos and such great keepsakes!!!!!


----------



## dreaminmini (Nov 11, 2009)

Congrats Devon!



You and Fashion did well. Nice pictures.


----------



## Frankie (Nov 11, 2009)

Very nice!! You deserve to be proud!


----------



## Lisa Strass (Nov 16, 2009)

Congratulations on all your Nationals' experiences, Devon!



Hope we see you again next year!


----------



## Erica (Nov 17, 2009)

<3 the pictures Devon......they all look awesome. You should be so proud. Fingers crossed it will work out for you next year to come down!!!


----------



## twister (Nov 30, 2009)

Congratulations Devon, you and Fashion both look fabulous in the photos and I love, love Erica's horse.

Yvonne


----------



## Shneighs Miniatures Horses (Dec 31, 2009)

Congrats Devon, she looks awesome



!


----------



## Amy (Jan 3, 2010)

Congratulations Devon -- it is indeed a wonderful experience. Hope you can do it again next year. Way to go !!


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Jan 3, 2010)

Congratulations Devon you and Fashion look wonderful in the pictures.You do a great job showing and wish you the best next show season 2010. Your Shetland is a beauty. Thanks for sharing your pictures


----------

